# Second-hand Kieffer Garmisch?



## Pippity (7 December 2015)

On my saddle fitter's recommendation, I'm looking for a size 2/18" Kieffer Garmisch GP. My budget means it'll have to be a second-hand one, but all the ones I'm seeing advertised are too far away for me to look at them first, and it's too much money (to me!) to run the risk of the saddle being dodgy.

I've tried Saddles Direct and Horse Bits - can anyone think of any other places that do second-hand saddles in the north west, or think of anywhere to look other than Preloved/Ebay?


----------



## Micky (8 December 2015)

Do you not have any tack shops near you ( second hand tack that is!)? Theres one in macclesfield on cumberland street...called second chance saddles, she has a facebook page..


----------



## JackDaniels1 (15 January 2016)

Pippity said:



			On my saddle fitter's recommendation, I'm looking for a size 2/18" Kieffer Garmisch GP. My budget means it'll have to be a second-hand one, but all the ones I'm seeing advertised are too far away for me to look at them first, and it's too much money (to me!) to run the risk of the saddle being dodgy.

I've tried Saddles Direct and Horse Bits - can anyone think of any other places that do second-hand saddles in the north west, or think of anywhere to look other than Preloved/Ebay?
		
Click to expand...

Hi are you still looking?


----------



## Pippity (15 January 2016)

I managed to track one down and, sadly, it didn't fit.

Bloody beast is far too awkwardly shaped.


----------

